# Trash breaking?



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I was reading a recent post, when the term trash breaking came up. I have heard this before, not sure exactly how the training is done. I have a problem with field mice. When training in the field we use, My dog has gotten into the habit of hunting field mice and he gets them at times. This drives me nuts. He brings them to me then I have to praise him for that. I can get him to drop the dead rodent, have to praise him for that. I try to use leave it command and walk him away but he will continue to run back to it. Any suggestions? Should I stop the praise all together and just start with leave it and charge him down? I cant always hack on him in the field so he may find one before I can get on him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Field mice can be a night mare for someone wanting to train a pup for hunting. The best thing you can do is use a diffrent field till the pups drive is directed towards game birds. Trash breaking is using an ecollar on a higher level to stop to a dog from chasing. That would be hard to do with a field full of mice.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

copy. yeah I have been changing fields since I have not planted birds in this field for quite some time. maybe I need to get some flight birds to get his attention back.


----------

